# BBQ logo



## jwatki (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking for someone to do a bbq logo for me. Does any one have someone they can recommend?
Johnhttp://webmail.linkabit.com/webmail ... te_dl=true


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2007)

John...click the logo on the top left of this page...then when you get to the homepage click on the banner at the bottom...Patrick does great work and does many BBQ logs!!

www.bbq-4-u.com

Let him know the BBQ Central Forum sent ya!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep, Patrick is the man.


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes Patricks work is great But I have never understood the Cannibal thing
with Pigs eating Pigs etc.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 15, 2007)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Yes Patricks work is great But I have never understood the Cannibal thing
> with Pigs eating Pigs etc.



Hmmm I never thought of that when I made my logo...interesting


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2007)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Yes Patricks work is great But I have never understood the Cannibal thing
> with Pigs eating Pigs etc.



I've never seen a pig eating a pig in a logo.  I always assumed their was a human in the pit.  :roll:


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I've never seen a pig eating a pig in a logo.  I always assumed their was a human in the pit.  :roll:



Mmmmmmmmmm! Long Pig!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":39sn6dq0]Yep, Patrick is the man.


Bill whose logo is this? does not look like yours?[/quote:39sn6dq0]

You _HAVE_ been away.  :roll:


----------



## gator1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Why is it always a pig? Shouldnt it be a cow or chicken too? 

Gator


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 16, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3fp45nzh]Yep, Patrick is the man.


Bill whose logo is this? does not look like yours?[/quote:3fp45nzh]

That is the logo of the 2007 Jack daniels World championship winning Team

  Bring up the logo and look at the writing on the shirts!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Hoss's BBQ":31g0de75][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":31g0de75]Yep, Patrick is the man.


Bill whose logo is this? does not look like yours?[/quote:31g0de75]

*That is the logo of the 2007 Jack daniels World championship winning Team*
  Bring up the logo and look at the writing on the shirts![/quote:31g0de75]

Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*That is the logo of the 2007 Jack daniels World championship winning Team*
  Bring up the logo and look at the writing on the shirts![/quote:3pb920o3]

Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.[/quote:3pb920o3]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  now THAT should be put in the joke column


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*That is the logo of the 2007 Jack daniels World championship winning Team*
  Bring up the logo and look at the writing on the shirts![/quote:fhihyth5]

Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.[/quote:fhihyth5]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  now THAT should be put in the joke column[/quote:fhihyth5] 
Not any funnier than you two doing it.  Maybe you alone....  [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.[/quote:27kdjfqr]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  now THAT should be put in the joke column[/quote:27kdjfqr] 
Not any funnier than you two doing it.  Maybe you alone....  [smilie=a_happyme.gif][/quote:27kdjfqr]

don't worry... I am in charge of the pork entry.. so no foiling is allowed


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I think this is where the marriage breaks-up....


----------



## Unity (Feb 16, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, I think this is where the marriage breaks-up....


Naaahh, I'll bet they're too cheap to waste the logo.   

--John  8)


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 16, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got that straight!!  gotta work the logo for at least a year.

besides... Bill HAS to let me do the pork my way.. cause I am letting him do the brisket HIS way....  its that mutual respect thing they taught us in elementary school


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Not any funnier than you two doing it.  Maybe you alone....  [smilie=a_happyme.gif]



And how many KCBS trophies do you have?  Oh thats right, you dont compete in KCBS contests.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.[/quote:2j2li41g]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  now THAT should be put in the joke column[/quote:2j2li41g] 
Not any funnier than you two doing it.  Maybe you alone....  [smilie=a_happyme.gif][/quote:2j2li41g]

don't worry... I am in charge of the pork entry.. so no foiling is allowed  [/quote:2j2li41g]

Gary when I fill in for you at New Holland I'll continue your tradition of the no foil butts!!  I'm cooking the pork and rib entry!  I may also bring the BBQ Cental Comp Teams FIRST PLACE trophy from SOTB that Finney, Woody and I are winning in April!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually... I've been a part of winning quite a few trophies  with Jack.  KCBS and SCBA.  I also claim part of that SC State Champion Trophy that we won in Ladson last March.  And the two of us did quite well at Boone Hall (KCBS) last June. We got 5th overall, and 2nd in pork as well as the "People's Choice".
 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Actually... I've been a part   of winning quite a few trophies  with Jack  .  KCBS and SCBA.  I also claim part   of that SC State Champion Trophy that we won in Ladson last March.  And the two of us did quite well at Boone Hall (KCBS) last June. We   got 5th overall, and 2nd in pork as well as the "People's Choice".



Well Chris, when you get tired of ridding someone elses apron strings and do a contest on your own, all four categories, then let me know.  Until then, have a huge glass of shut the F^%*k up. :roll:


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3crmx9v8]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, Woody and I aren't using your logo no matter how much you offer to pay us.  Now stop sending the checks... it's embarrassing.[/quote:3crmx9v8]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  now THAT should be put in the joke column[/quote:3crmx9v8] 
Not any funnier than you two doing it.  Maybe you alone....  [smilie=a_happyme.gif][/quote:3crmx9v8]

don't worry... I am in charge of the pork entry.. so no foiling is allowed  [/quote:3crmx9v8]

Gary when I fill in for you at New Holland I'll continue your tradition of the no foil butts!!  I'm cooking the pork and rib entry!  I may also bring the BBQ Cental Comp Teams FIRST PLACE trophy from SOTB that Finney, Woody and I are winning in April!   [/quote:3crmx9v8]

Should I send along a bottle of my sauce and some rub for the ribs so you have a chance of winning?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 16, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3016z4iq]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.  sounds like someone feelings and a little 'tender."   

we're all doing salisbury, danville, stevensville, and new holland in some form or fashion.  anyone one too put some money down on who has the most bling at the end of the year?   :P[/quote:3016z4iq]

Nope, just getting tired of Finney.  Seems like every time I post something he has something smart a$$ to say.  I'd put my Q up against him any time.


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":zhynqsz7][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":zhynqsz7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.  sounds like someone feelings and a little 'tender."   

we're all doing salisbury, danville, stevensville, and new holland in some form or fashion.  anyone one too put some money down on who has the most bling at the end of the year?   :P[/quote:zhynqsz7]

Nope, just getting tired of Finney.  Seems like every time I post something he has something smart a$$ to say.  I'd put my Q up against him any time.[/quote:zhynqsz7]

*Whaaaa!!!!  Go wash your panties.*  :roll:
Seems to me, they are called teams.  I've seen and heard of plenty of talent on you cook area (i.e. Gary, Charlie, etc).

BTW: I've had something smartassed to say long before you got here.   :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Come on guys we're all friends.  Two of my best friends are fighting and I don't like it.  Who cares about trophies, how much money, how many certain sanctioned events you enter and or win, whether you were the head cook or not the head cook.  Who the phuck cares??  Making BBQ is supposed to be fun and when you add in the competition part it should be fun as well.  When you take your heart  out of you BBQ because you're so goddamned determined to beat the guy next to you, who is mostly a friend or one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet, you're losing touch with the Heart and Soul of BBQ and more than likely gonna lose a friend in the process.  If you win a trophy that's great, if you don't, who cares? If you're enter the competitions only to win and you're not having fun win or lose, then you're indeed losing in the first place as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Well said Larry! [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just getting tired of Finney.  Seems like every time I post something he has something smart a$$ to say.  I'd put my Q up against him any time.[/quote:3jb02xyi]

*Whaaaa!!!!  Go wash your panties.*  :roll:
Seems to me, they are called teams.  I've seen and heard of plenty of talent on you cook area (i.e. Gary, Charlie, etc).

BTW: I've had something smartassed to say long before you got here.   :roll:[/quote:3jb02xyi]

The difference is Chris is The Team that won the awards here is the Bill's Grill Team.  Bill's sauces, rubs, meat, cooker ect.  NOT anyone elses.  Like I said before, when you compete on your own without having to rely on someone else, and do all four categories let me know.  Until then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just getting tired of Finney.  Seems like every time I post something he has something smart a$$ to say.  I'd put my Q up against him any time.[/quote:2a8noeu7]

*Whaaaa!!!!  Go wash your panties.*  :roll:
Seems to me, they are called teams.  I've seen and heard of plenty of talent on you cook area (i.e. Gary, Charlie, etc).

BTW: I've had something smartassed to say long before you got here.   :roll:[/quote:2a8noeu7]

The difference is Chris is The Team that won the awards here is the Bill's Grill Team.  Bill's sauces, rubs, meat, cooker ect.  NOT anyone elses.  Like I said before, when you compete on your own without having to rely on someone else, and do all four categories let me know.  Until then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.[/quote:2a8noeu7]

Your debate is ludicrous.  You got your little baby feelings hurt and this is the only thing that you have that makes you feel good.
You throw KCBS trophies up in anybody's face that you think can't say that they have them.  Well, I have won some and yes it has been cooking with other people.  I get more offers to cook with people than I could go to if I quit my job and got divorced.  Sorry if the only way you get to cook with someone else is if you form a team.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone ever listen to me???   [smilie=a_cry.gif] Can't we all just get along?  Please!  I love you guys and it breaks my heart to watch you fight!!!  You guys are better than this!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Does anyone ever listen to me???   [smilie=a_cry.gif] Can't we all just get along?  Please!  I love you guys and it breaks my heart to watch you fight!!!  You guys are better than this!!!



Bill says that you can stop sending him the Wolfe Rub.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Your debate is ludicrous.  You got your little baby feelings hurt and this is the only thing that you have that makes you feel good.
> You throw KCBS trophies up in anybody's face that you think can't say that they have them.  Well, I have won some and yes it has been cooking with other people.  I get more offers to cook with people than I could go to if I quit my job and got divorced.  Sorry if the only way you get to cook with someone else is if you form a team.



I have never brought up my winnings or thrown them in anyones face.  I have just called YOU out.  You bash me on a regular basis and I have called you to the mat.  Now either prove your self or get off your high horse.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

[smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Chris Finney, why dont you ever post any pics of the stuff you cook?  Maybe if you ask nice, Jack will send you some pics of his cooks you can post as you own.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You throw it in Larry's face all the time. (Sorry to drag you in this)  Maybe it's joking, maybe it's not.

I'm not on any high hourse here and I'm sorry if my comment in *this* post offened you.  

As far as me bashing you on a regular basis.. you will have to point out the instances that you you find so offensive.  I do joke about the foiling butts thing and I'm sure there have been other topics that I always chime in on.  

You are right... I am wrong... You are a better person than me because you have your own KCBS trophies.   Well I have a "Newman's Own, Fire Up Your Grill" trophy.  Top that.  LOL

Come on down to the KCBS comp at Boone Hall and I'll cook against you "one on One"... no team members.  All 4 cats.  I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 17, 2007)

I love winter time!!! Uncle Bubba and I had to let Woody join our team so he could advertise Award Winning BBQ in his catering business...now we never hear the end of it.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I love winter time!!! Uncle Bubba and I had to let Woody join our team so he could advertise Award Winning BBQ in his catering business...now we never hear the end of it.


Now that was funnys...unless you are Woodman


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

I just hate it wehn friends fight!   [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

Me too Larry. But it does make for an interesting morning. 
Finney, you can cook on my team anytime as long as you share the recipe for the szecret sauce. All I need to win more is help on Brisket, ribs, pork and the Grand Champion Title will be mine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Me too Larry. But it does make for an interesting morning.
> Finney, you can cook on my team anytime as long as you share the recipe for the szecret sauce. All I need to win more is help on Brisket, ribs, pork and the Grand Champion Title will be mine!



Umm Dale I am part of the BBQ-4-U Comp team as well and the recipe is half mine!!!  Can I cook with you too?  I need friends!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

You got it Larry. Send me the recipe and I will get the official team shirt sent to you asap!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> You got it Larry. Send me the recipe and I will get the official team shirt sent to you asap!



Until I see Dale P on my Wolfe Rub order list, no can do. Sorry, Finney said so.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2007)

It's all Larry's fault. He also got me deleted again. Man, where is Joker when we need him!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The official word document say's:  Finney's Szecret Szauce...  LOL
But yes... It's ours.  So are all our other recipes.  Share and share alike... _but within the team_.   

I'll bring szauce and you can taste it and use it... but no recipe.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you just send me some? Bill send me some of yours also, I'll settle this conversation once and for all AFTER I get your sauces!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry I told you I wanted some but never did get any. I want both regular and bold asap. Check can be sent whenever you are ready. I dont have pay pal but I got netteller which has been frozen by the USA government. Betting on line has caused me nothing but heartache, I win this last football season for the first time and that happens to me.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

How about that. And after all, we dont share recipes. I thought you guys were about helping members of this big team we have at BBQ Central. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> How about that. And after all, we dont share recipes. I thought you guys were about helping members of this big team we have at BBQ Central. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



Use Wolfe Rub and sauce with Sweet Baby Rays mixed with honey for your ribs.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Finney, what size shirt do you need.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Large

Sounds like I was kidding... But that will make some good ribs.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Come on down to the KCBS comp at Boone Hall and I'll cook against you "one on One"... no team members.  All 4 cats.  I don't have a problem with that.



Sorry Chris, my dance card is full this year.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":29uu0bsh]Sorry Chris, my dance card is full this year.


ah come on bill.  you can't call a man out and dare him to go mano a mano and then bail when he accepts your challenge.  what would the duke do?     [smilie=poke.gif]   

why don't you both come to the summer bash and we'll settle this iron chef style.   :P[/quote:29uu0bsh]

Unfortunatly I dont have a 9-5 mon-fri job.  I have to plan my vacations in November of the year before.  

I will be at the summer bash.


----------

